# VAPE KING - MONSTER AUTUMN CLEARANCE SALE



## Gizmo (19/3/18)

The biggest sale the vaping industry has ever seen.
Over 160 products on special.
Most products over 60% to 80% off!
FLYER with specials to follow shortly.
Deals take off this Friday the 23rd March 2018.
UNTILL STOCKS LAST.​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta (19/3/18)

Gizmo said:


> View attachment 126371
> 
> 
> The biggest sale the vaping industry has ever seen.
> ...


SPECIALS!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/3/18)

Stosta said:


> SPECIALS!!!!


ONLINE SPECIALS  ??

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (19/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> ONLINE SPECIALS  ??



Online & In store

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/3/18)

Gizmo said:


> Online & In store


@Gizmo you just made my Monday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/3/18)

Just finished finalising the list! 178 different sku's in total going on special

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Adephi (19/3/18)

Woohoo!! Going to choose my own Bday gift on Friday!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Braki (19/3/18)

I got some birthday money to spend

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (20/3/18)

I will be tapping into my emergencies only fund!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Jengz (20/3/18)

i will be selling my groceries outside my house on Thursday to partake in this sale... I mean who really needs food

Reactions: Agree 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Shakez (20/3/18)

And my birthday is on friday, going to have enough birthday monies!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Cornelius (20/3/18)

Any pre-craze love for the forum members?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (20/3/18)

3 days to go






Sent from my MHA-AL00 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (20/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> 3 days to go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3 days? 
72 hours?

That’s a long time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (20/3/18)

Preparations for Friday and for the rest of the sale:

I've cancelled my cleaning service altogether as my Vaping Kitty is already in the red, even before Friday.
I've topped up my Internet data (can you imagine running out of data when there's a sale on!!)
My dogs are going to be locked outside so that they don't demand my attention.
I have earplugs ready so that if they bark it won't disturb me.
My phone will be on Silent.
If someone comes to the house I'll pretend not to be at home. 
I'll have snacks at hand - can't waste time cooking - hell no!
All mods will be charged and filled - imagine losing out on an item just because I was fiddling with mods/juice!
I'll take something to make me want to go to sleep early on Thursday night. Need to be Alert!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/3/18)

2 days to go





Sent from my MHA-AL00 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta (21/3/18)

I've put everything I may want into a cart, and plan on going straight to that on the sales day! Then I can just remove whatever I don't want (read anything thats not on special) all from one page!

Think this strategy will work for me @Stroodlepuff ?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (21/3/18)

Good idea @Stosta, but perhaps they have items which are not on the website now, but will be on the sale. I hope @Stroodlepuff answers your question

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/3/18)

I will post the specials tonight  just waiting in my designer to finish a few minor tweaks on the flyer

Sent from my MHA-AL00 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (21/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I will post the specials tonight  just waiting in my designer to finish a few minor tweaks on the flyer
> 
> Sent from my MHA-AL00 using Tapatalk



From what time on Friday will we be able to buy Sale items online @Stroodlepuff?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (21/3/18)

@Stroodlepuff and can we do what @Stosta wants to do - put the Specials on our Wishlist tonight after you've posted them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/3/18)

Absolutely @Hooked. They will be available from midnight on Thursday 

Sent from my MHA-AL00 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Braki (21/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Absolutely @Hooked. They will be available from midnight on Thursday
> 
> Sent from my MHA-AL00 using Tapatalk


I will be awake at midnight. I don't care if Im a walking zombie on Friday

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Braki (21/3/18)

One of my want-to-have mods is out of stock now. Hope its in stock with the sale.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (21/3/18)

Braki said:


> One of my want-to-have mods is out of stock now. Hope its in stock with the sale.


What might that be?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Braki (21/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> What might that be?


The Geekvape Aegis 100W Mod. Been looking for another mod to add to my collection and I have a tank that needs a home. So now I don't know what else to take. I like the look of it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (21/3/18)

Braki said:


> The Geekvape Aegis 100W Mod. Been looking for another mod to add to my collection and I have a tank that needs a home. So now I don't know what else to take. I like the look of it.


I had the same problem - no Battlestars so going to get the Cylon instead and I need battery wraps. Lol.

Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Braki (21/3/18)

My wanted list just changed. Hopefully we get a nice deal on this one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (21/3/18)

Braki said:


> The Geekvape Aegis 100W Mod. Been looking for another mod to add to my collection and I have a tank that needs a home. So now I don't know what else to take. I like the look of it.



I have one and it's a great mod for carrying around with you, plus it can handle a few knocks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Braki (21/3/18)

Alex said:


> I have one and it's a great mod for carrying around with you, plus it can handle a few knocks.


Ok I then need to wait for it to be in stock. Really liked the reviews I have seen.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Caramia (22/3/18)

Alex said:


> I have one and it's a great mod for carrying around with you, plus it can handle a few knocks.


...more than a few...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/3/18)

so who wants to see some specials 

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (22/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> so who wants to see some specials
> 
> View attachment 126649​


Yes please!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Braki (22/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> so who wants to see some specials
> 
> View attachment 126649​


Me me me me me me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (22/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> so who wants to see some specials
> 
> View attachment 126649​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/3/18)

We love you guys so much that we are posting here before anywhere else  the rest of the social media outlets are only getting to see this at 11:00

The specials are available online and instore, however some may only be available instore and some only online due to the fact that it is a clearance sale so the stocks are limited to what we have left.

Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/3/18)

We decided to do jpegs aswell to make it easier for those on mobile

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Stosta (22/3/18)

VGod Elite Mech for R500?!
R70 International Juices?!

There's actually so much going on here I need to print this out and highlight!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (22/3/18)

OMG, the Charon! I got to have it...


----------



## Jengz (22/3/18)

Sjoeh that VGod elite mech is calling for me but I don’t need new toys you guys are killing me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (22/3/18)

Fook me!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (22/3/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Fook me!!!


I've actually had to close it to regain my composure.

I CAN'T BE SPENDING MONEY ON VAPE STUFF RIGHT NOW! (He tells himself while adding stuff to his cart).

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Halfdaft (22/3/18)

The one thing I wanted to get this month is going on sale

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silent Echo (22/3/18)

Damn 

I bought the Lost Vape Therion 75C Snake Skin on Saturday for R2450

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Stosta (22/3/18)

Silent Echo said:


> Damn
> 
> I bought the Lost Vape Therion 75C Snake Skin on Saturday for R2450


Aaah man... That must hurt

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Braki (22/3/18)

Stosta said:


> I've actually had to close it to regain my composure.
> 
> I CAN'T BE SPENDING MONEY ON VAPE STUFF RIGHT NOW! (He tells himself while adding stuff to his cart).


I feel the same way

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (22/3/18)

@Stroodlepuff you legend you.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (22/3/18)

The juice deals are awesome but I don't know most of the juices. I prefer fruity juices. An suggestions ?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/3/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> The juice deals are awesome but I don't know most of the juices. I prefer fruity juices. An suggestions ?



Vape Wild is mostly fruits, so is Pacha Mama and GQV.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (22/3/18)

@Hooked !

GQV West Coast Frappe will be R100!

https://www.vapeking.co.za/gqv-west-coast-frappe-30ml-vape-king.html?rid

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (22/3/18)

To pico squeeze or not to pico squeeze...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Braki (22/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> To pico squeeze or not to pico squeeze...


That is not a question. Its apparently a requirement

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (22/3/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> To pico squeeze or not to pico squeeze...


Gbox squonk !

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (22/3/18)

Stosta said:


> @Hooked !
> 
> GQV West Coast Frappe will be R100!
> 
> https://www.vapeking.co.za/gqv-west-coast-frappe-30ml-vape-king.html?rid



You're a star @Stosta! @Stroodlepuff Yet I did a search for 'coffee' and 'cappuccino" and it found only juices with "Coffee" in the actual name. Clearly the search engine looks at the names of juice only and not in the flavour descriptions as well. What a pity! Who know what else I might have missed because of this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (22/3/18)

@Stroodlepuff A question: In the booklet the eliquid Suave is marked as a saving of R170. Yet on the website it's only a saving of R100 NOW at 3.24pm. Is it then going to be marked down further for the sale starting at midnight?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/3/18)

Hooked said:


> @Stroodlepuff A question: In the booklet the eliquid Suave is marked as a saving of R170. Yet on the website it's only a saving of R100 NOW at 3.24pm. Is it then going to be marked down further for the sale starting at midnight?



That is correct Hooked, the price is dropping even further at midnight

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (22/3/18)

Braki said:


> The Geekvape Aegis 100W Mod. Been looking for another mod to add to my collection and I have a tank that needs a home. So now I don't know what else to take. I like the look of it.



@Braki Look at p.5 of the brochure which Stroodlepuff put on this thread. Geekvape Aegis 100W was R1100 now R700

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Braki (22/3/18)

Hooked said:


> @Braki Look at p.5 of the brochure which Stroodlepuff put on this thread. Geekvape Aegis 100W was R1100 now R700


Thank you @Hooked. Busy scraping money together

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (22/3/18)

you guys are killing me @Stroodlepuff 

its my birthday next week so my owner has banned me from buying vape goodies (besides DIY) till after the beeg day.

maybe I should buy then hide it from her

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Adephi (22/3/18)

Is it Black Friday already?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Braki (22/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> you guys are killing me @Stroodlepuff
> 
> its my birthday next week so my owner has banned me from buying vape goodies (besides DIY) till after the beeg day.
> 
> maybe I should buy then hide it from her


Its the best way to do it. A specially when you pack it behind the DIY goodies in your dark closet

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (22/3/18)

Braki said:


> Its the best way to do it. A specially when you pack it behind the DIY goodies in your dark closet


what a bad influence you are in the best possible way

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Cornelius (22/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> what a bad influence you are in the best possible way


"Is that a new mod?" <-What this old thing....don't be silly have had this for a very long time.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 2


----------



## Silver (22/3/18)

Congrats on the sale @Stroodlepuff !!
Looks great!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Hooked (22/3/18)

@Stroodlepuff ..."has options that are included in the forbidden combination. This item was deleted from the cart"

What does that mean??


----------



## RichJB (22/3/18)

Some of the hardware is reading as Out Of Stock already on the website. Does that just apply to online or will the branches be OOS as well?


----------



## Adephi (22/3/18)

Also noticed all the stuffs I want is sold out already. And I won't be able to get to the shop over the weekend if the stock last that long.


----------



## Gizmo (22/3/18)

RichJB said:


> Some of the hardware is reading as Out Of Stock already on the website. Does that just apply to online or will the branches be OOS as well?



Hi RichJB it just means the inventory value on those products was low to begin with, and some stores had to stock up for tomorrow those little bits left over are in the stores then.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## RichJB (22/3/18)

Cool, thanks @Gizmo. So would you recommend I phone the branch first to check stock?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/3/18)

RichJB said:


> Cool, thanks @Gizmo. So would you recommend I phone the branch first to check stock?



It would be advisable, most of the branches should have most the items in stock...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/3/18)

AND WE ARE LIVE!!!! GO GO GO ​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Vaping1jzgte (22/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> AND WE ARE LIVE!!!! GO GO GO ​



Done and dusted lol


----------



## Braki (23/3/18)

There goes all my savings . Good luck @Stroodlepuff and everyone with the packing of the orders.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## TGMV (23/3/18)

What's the chances of a branch having stock of an item if it shows sold out on the site


----------



## Slick (23/3/18)

TGMV said:


> What's the chances of a branch having stock of an item if it shows sold out on the site


Im guessing 50/50


----------



## Kalashnikov (23/3/18)

@Stroodlepuff what are the chances of orders from Midnight going out today for delivery? Im wondering if there would be any delays due to the sale. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/3/18)

@Kalashnikov we are pushing, our team started earlier this morning to ensure we can get as many of the orders out today as possible. I will be helping in the warehouse to pack aswell, we have all hands on deck and are hoping to get them all out, if anything changes we will let you know however most of the midnight orders which were paid for will be ready for the morning collection and the rest will be ready for the afternoon collection, at least thats the goal

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/3/18)

TGMV said:


> What's the chances of a branch having stock of an item if it shows sold out on the site



The chances are pretty high, the best would be to call the specific branch beforehand though

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/3/18)

Please note that our website is taking massive strain due to the amount of traffic we are receiving for the Autumn clearance sale. We are working on resolving the speed of the site, please bear with us

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## @cliff (23/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Please note that our website is taking massive strain due to the amount of traffic we are receiving for the Autumn clearance sale. We are working on resolving the speed of the site, please bear with us


Please check PM, had a mix up with my order

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (23/3/18)

Haha glad I put my order in just before midnight...

Good luck, Stroodlepuff and Gizmo

Sent from the Netherealms of Hell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (23/3/18)

@Stroodlepuff just wondering if deliveries are out yet ? as i may just come past head office to collect if not the case. Ordered at midnight. No tracking details yet so i assume its still at the branch?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/3/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> @Stroodlepuff just wondering if deliveries are out yet ? as i may just come past head office to collect if not the case. Ordered at midnight. No tracking details yet so i assume its still at the branch?



PM me your order number I will have a look

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (23/3/18)

I popped by the Honeydew branch and got what I wanted, in and out, done and dusted. I sooooo love living in the city.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/3/18)

RichJB said:


> I popped by the Honeydew branch and got what I wanted, in and out, done and dusted. I sooooo love living in the city.



Glad you got what you wanted  now lets see what you got

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (23/3/18)

It was just the Mage GTA and some HE cotton. At those prices, I couldn't resist!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (23/3/18)

Thanks @Stroodlepuff and your team I ordered 3 vgod mechs and some cotton and got my stuff at lunch time today.
Great service and products from you guys n girls as always.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (23/3/18)

@Stroodlepuff I just want to congratulate you on your exceptionally good organisation of the sale and delivery. I placed an order soon after the sale started at midnight and it's already been loaded on to the courier's manifest to Cape Town facility. I was expecting a delay because of the huge number of orders which you must have received, but no, everything is working like clockwork. 

You're a SuperStar! Thanks a lot for everything!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (23/3/18)

Thank you for the kind words guys  we really pushed hard to make sure all the orders got out, the entire staff at HQ was in the warehouse packing orders, writing waybills and doing everything we could to get them out. The courier got really annoyed with us because we made him wait 30 minutes when he got there so we could get the last ones in his truck

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Adephi (24/3/18)

@Stroodlepuff Will this sale still be running on Monday?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (24/3/18)

Adephi said:


> @Stroodlepuff Will this sale still be running on Monday?



Yes  it is running until the stock on the sale is all sold  we're making shelf space

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (24/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yes  it is running until the stock on the sale is all sold  we're making shelf space


Thanks. Need an emergency squonker. Will pop by your Fourways branch to pick up a Pico Squeeze on Monday morning


----------



## Spyro (24/3/18)

@Stroodlepuff and anyone else who may know. Are there any coils that will fit the sxk billetbox (kangertech) or (nautilus) that are on sale?


----------



## Paul33 (25/3/18)

These are the ones that fit but not on sale https://www.vapeking.co.za/aspire-nautilus-replacement-bvc-coils-5-pack-1.6ohm-vape-king.html?rid

These look like they might fit, just do some research first to make sure:

https://www.vapeking.co.za/aspire-triton-triton-2-atlantis-0.15-ohm-ni200-5-pack-vape-king.html?rid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (25/3/18)

Paul33 said:


> These are the ones that fit but not on sale https://www.vapeking.co.za/aspire-nautilus-replacement-bvc-coils-5-pack-1.6ohm-vape-king.html?rid
> 
> These look like they might fit, just do some research first to make sure:
> 
> https://www.vapeking.co.za/aspire-triton-triton-2-atlantis-0.15-ohm-ni200-5-pack-vape-king.html?rid



Won't 0.15 ohm be too low for the bb?


----------



## Paul33 (25/3/18)

Adephi said:


> Won't 0.15 ohm be too low for the bb?


They temp mode coils. Will have to change settings to Ni in temp mode

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (26/3/18)

Could I please get an update on order 27761 @Stroodlepuff


----------



## @cliff (26/3/18)

Same here with 27878

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/3/18)

Both orders shipping today

​


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (26/3/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Both orders shipping today
> 
> View attachment 127079​




The order was placed on the 22nd - I paid R95 for Overnight Shipping Weekdays (South Africa Only - Non-City Centres May Incure additional charges & time)

Why wasnt this shipped through on the 23rd for today?


----------



## Adephi (26/3/18)

This wasnt on sale earlier.


----------



## CharlieSierra (26/3/18)

Calvin Naidoo said:


> Thanks @Stroodlepuff and your team I ordered 3 vgod mechs and some cotton and got my stuff at lunch time today.
> Great service and products from you guys n girls as always.


Selling any of these mechs?


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (27/3/18)

@Stroodlepuff still no update on my order?

Why is this taking so long?


----------



## Calvin Naidoo (27/3/18)

CharlieSierra said:


> Selling any of these mechs?


Sorry Charlie got one for me,my mrs and one for a friends birthday.They all have owners lol.


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (28/3/18)

Absolute garbage service from VapeKing, my order should have shipped on the 23rd - Friday asked for an update and was told that it would ship on the Monday.

Then I was told that the order did actually ship on Monday 26th but they cant give me the tracking number. Turns out with TCG tracking (now that I have the parcel) the pickup was only issued on the 27th which was yesterday.

Straight up lying to your customer is concerning.


----------



## Cornelius (28/3/18)

Hi, just want to check. The juices sold Friday I assume would have been sold with a no return policy right? 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------

